# Novak Electronics Seeks Southern California Local Beta Testers for Mongoose Brushless



## Steve Weiss (Feb 15, 2005)

Novak is looking for some local Southern California Beta Testers who run their micros on a weekly basis.

Please contact us through [email protected] to setup an initial meeting at Novak for equipment install, initial test, and expected procedures.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To bad you are limiting the test to SO Cal ... in Ohio we have 15-20 BRP racers every other week....some have been waiting for the new Mongoose...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MICRO IS RIGHT...WE HAVE THE BIGGEST GROUP OF 1/18th RACERS AROUND IN NORTHEAST OHIO AND WE RACE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE...OVAL AND ROAD COARSE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Not form So Cal!*

I would like to throw my hat into the ring. I use Novak exclusively in my 1/18 scale BRP cars and with summer comming on, outside racing will be hot. Having a need to step up to brushless racing this year would fit your and mine needs. I race my 1/18 scale right now one night a week and four weeks a month, thats a ton of laps. But with summer comming on it will be two or three days a week. Oval , road course & high banked tri ovals, inside outside and out of town racing.

Let me know if I can help you out.

Mike Clark


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

easy guys, already in contact waiting on reply


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Bill! 
I think we have the perfect testing grounds for the new system. Our goal is to not be stupid fast in a strait line, but be able to use brushless technology in a real world stock class. We have several guys who have been experimenting with brushless motors for about 2 years, not only at club races but at national events as well. I for one am very curious about the Sensord Mongoose, especially since regardless of the lower Kv motor, I still experience clogging.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Needless to say, I think all of us would be willing to participate.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But I want one TOO !!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Where do I sign up??


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i cant believe they havent already sent bud one


----------

